# Replace bad catalytic converter?



## Jetta129 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had a bad catalytic converter for a few months and I was wondering if it really needs to be replaced. Will it cause any damage if I don't? I was driving home lastnight and it was making a sputtering sound and the CEL was blinking. Could that be because of the bad catalytic converter or possible something else?
I also heard that I could bypass the catalytic converter as a cheaper fix.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Replace bad catalytic converter? (Jetta129)*

a bad cat will cause loss of power, lower fuel economy, higher exhaust emissions and horrible noises along with check engine lights.
The factory doesnt put them on their for looks, they have a purpose.


----------



## mk4575 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Replace bad catalytic converter? (Jetta129)*

You need a cat you can put a test tube but most likely you'll get CEL. If your CEL is blinking there is something majorly wrong with your car... Bad cat will cause horrible MPG loss of power


----------



## Jetta129 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Replace bad catalytic converter? (mk4575)*

So my blinking CEL is most likely caused by something other than the bad cat, right?


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Replace bad catalytic converter? (Jetta129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta129* »_So my blinking CEL is most likely caused by something other than the bad cat, right?
 Scan the car and post result's.......More info = more result's......


----------



## mk4575 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Replace bad catalytic converter? (Jetta129)*

it could be something more serious. check it post codes


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What mileage you at Jetta129??
They have an extended warranty for the cat good for 120K miles, even if you are not the original owner.


----------



## Jetta129 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I don't have anything to check the code. I guess I'm just going to have to get it towed to the mechanic.
I'm at 141k miles so I'm past the warranty....


----------



## Matt574 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta129)*

just go to autozone, advanced auto or something of the sort. they have a scanner that will give you a code. they'll tell you a general problem code. btw i work at a muffler/brake shop, i put on cats all day, they are pretty simple to do and fairly inexpensive. about $70- $85.


----------



## Jetta129 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Matt574)*

$70-85, Really?? Because I was told it would cost $600-$700 total, parts and labor.
I contacted a mechanic and he said that if the cat has been bad for a couple months then it's possible that it's starting to back up into the engine and cause the blinking CEL.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta129)*

Your two quotes are different because one is a universal cat welded in (cheap option, and nothing wrong with that.)
The other sounds like its from either the dealer ( although that sounds low for a dealer) or a garage that doesn't specialize in cats and is bending you over.


----------



## mk4575 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta129)*

You can go with a universal cat but I had nothing but problems on my 2000 2.0 with a universal cat CEL light on all the time(whole time universal was on it), horrible mileage happened in less than a yr. now I have an Original New VW cat on it and No CEL, awesome mileage, runs better. You may get lucky with a uni, but I have heard of them causing problems, cheap fix, for a while. The mechanics told me the universal cats do not have enough material inside, which is why I got CEL"PO422 Main catalyst below efficiency"which means cat is not doing its job. also they are like 1/4 the size of an OEM you can get a OEM replacement at autozone I believe for 464.99, take into mind you get what you pay for.







I'm just trying to save you the trouble man.


_Modified by mk4575 at 8:23 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4575)*

Depends a lot on whose universal cat you get.
I've used bosal VR6 cats on my car twice. Excellent results


----------



## Matt574 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4575)*

i've put cats on mk4's with 2.0l and none of them have come back with any problems. my cat is going bad now too, so i'm going to go the "cheap" route and go with a catco universal.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oem:
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...erter


----------

